# Cool dog names from history/fiction?



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Just thinking about it while watching Jeopardy


-Surus (hannibal's favorite and last surviving elephant)

-Slasher (dog conan teams up with to kill some Picts)

-Gmork (wolf in never ending story)

-Grendel (Beowulf) 


what else ya got?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I almost always name my dogs after literature or films or even music. Elsa my Rottweiler is my only kind of regular name. My dogs past and present named after stuff:

-Fawkes (Ordre du Phenix du Dantero) was named since I got him right before the seventh Harry Potter book came out
-Lily: also a Harry Potter reference
-Buck: Call of the Wild reference
-Strider: Lord of the Rings reference (sort of a Led Zeppelin reference too)
-Zoso: Led Zeppelin reference

My next dog probably won't be for a while, but will likely be a female, so will call her either Raksha (The Jungle Book reference) or Arya (The Game of Thrones reference).


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I almost always name my dogs after literature or films or even music. Elsa my Rottweiler is my only kind of regular name. My dogs past and present named after stuff:
> 
> -Fawkes (Ordre du Phenix du Dantero) was named since I got him right before the seventh Harry Potter book came out
> -Lily: also a Harry Potter reference
> ...


Maren,

Arya is already taken
My 20 month old female (all natural ears and tail) Dobermann
is named Winterfell Arya


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

"lo" 

General Lewis Armistead , known to friends as "Lo." (for Lothario) In the Battle of Gettysburg, Armistead was mortally wounded while leading his brigade towards the center of the Union line in Pickett's Charge. Armistead led his brigade from the front, waving his hat from the tip of his saber in place of a standard. The brigade got farther in the charge than any other, an event sometimes known as the High Water Mark of the Confederacy. Armistead was fatally shot three times just after crossing the wall.


----------



## Larry Krohn (Nov 18, 2010)

I knew a guy who named his dog sixpack, no lie. He drank a lot of beer


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

http://www.citizenlunchbox.com/famous/dogs-A-D.html

here you go...check out the famous people link...pretty interesting...


----------



## Thomas Jones (Feb 4, 2011)

Larry Krohn said:


> I knew a guy who named his dog sixpack, no lie. He drank a lot of beer


Knew a guy with a dog named damnit. It was messed up cause I was a kid and would get in trouble for calling him by his name lol. I had a male and female tho when I was a kid named lil Ann and old Dan


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

What about DeeOGee. Dog


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

kristin tresidder said:


> "lo"
> 
> General Lewis Armistead , known to friends as "Lo." (for Lothario) In the Battle of Gettysburg, Armistead was mortally wounded while leading his brigade towards the center of the Union line in Pickett's Charge. Armistead led his brigade from the front, waving his hat from the tip of his saber in place of a standard. The brigade got farther in the charge than any other, an event sometimes known as the High Water Mark of the Confederacy. Armistead was fatally shot three times just after crossing the wall.


Nice, I used to be quite a Civil War buff before all that science got in the way.  Speaking of Gettysburg, me and my dad have already got it planned to visit there July 4th weekend in 2013 for the 150th anniversary. Here's my dog on Chickamauga National Battlefield. 











Thomas B: I don't see her on your signature? But good choice anyways... 

Thomas J: Were they redbone coonhounds?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Stonewall - white pit with small black brindle patches on him. The stonewall reference fit well and in more ways than one.

Magnus - a short bully Dogue de Bordeaux named after strongman Magnus ver Magnusson.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maren,
> 
> Arya is already taken
> My 20 month old female (all natural ears and tail) Dobermann
> is named Winterfell Arya



I expect this to be a popular girls name in the next decade


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I used a stud called "Kraken's Kermit" on my female "Sedna" so we figured to carry on with the water deity theme for naming the litter

"Nyx" - in Germanic and English mythology, a shape shifting water spirit

"Hapy" - god of the Nile flood

"Ondine" (Ony) - female water elemental

"Lorelei"- siren who lured sailors to their death

"Ladon" (Laddy)- hunded headed sea monster that guarded the Garden of the Hesperides and the golden apples

"Nodens" (Noddy) - Celtic god of the sea, hunting and dogs

"Pan" (Pandi) - the god of fishing, hunting and all things pastoral


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Matt Grosch said:


> I expect this to be a popular girls name in the next decade


Better Arya than Bella. :-&:-&:-&


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Better Arya than Bella. :-&:-&:-&


Hi Maren

It's Bela with one L pronounced like in Bela Karoli or Bela Lugosi (sp) the actor. I've started to use Belatu as a call name anyway.
Oh yeah nobody likes a smart ass even it they've graduated from
Vet School ;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Better Arya than Bella. :-&:-&:-&


Maren your just being ugly now!! LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Maren
> 
> It's Bela with one L pronounced like in Bela Karoli or Bela Lugosi (sp) the actor. I've started to use Belatu as a call name anyway.
> Oh yeah nobody likes a smart ass even it they've graduated from
> Vet School ;-)


LOL, no, no, no...we were talking about popular books and I mean the HUGE trend of naming their kids (and dogs) Bella from freaking Twilight. :lol: Sorry, not what I meant.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Better Arya than Bella. :-&:-&:-&


 
Sad things. I have a 'Bella. Short for Cabella. She is my fishing buddy, my favorite fishing pole is a Cabela ProGlide. Yes, I named my dog after a fishing pole, lol.

Back to topic....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, no, no, no...we were talking about popular books and I mean the HUGE trend of naming their kids (and dogs) Bella from freaking Twilight. :lol: Sorry, not what I meant.



Got it now. I thought you were disrespecting my Dutch Shepherd
Belatucadrus (Celtic God of War and Destruction )
He's only 55 lbs and people (even judges) keep saying she.....argggg. Take a closer look people, girls don't have dicks 
I don't read books anymore since I got high speed internet LOL


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I like Jeopardy too.

I'm distantly related to the Brothers Grimm, so many of my pets have been named after characters from their stories.


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Napoleon Bonaparte - Emperor
Attila - The Hun
Onegesius - Greek
Ares - God of War
Herakles also known as Herkules
Achilles - Greek Hero
Sokrates - Philosopher
Dankwart - Burgund Marshall 
Drasolf - husband of Sigmunds sister
Fenrir - A god hating wolve
Skogman - forest ranger
Sleipnir - eight legged war horse
Walhalla - Valhall
Heros - The Hero
Nimrod - some old oriental fantastic king
Samson 
Theseus or Perseus
Arminius also known as Hermann der Cherusker)
El Cid
Zorro


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Great my upcoming litter is "D"; I'm using Dismas (good thief on cross) Dusami (Greek for powerful) & a couple others I have written down somewhere LOL!
When I was abt 9yrs old I remember a kid abt 6 calling his dog S.O.B. yelling it. I said you shouldn't do that, he said his Dad named him. We were both military kids, so that explains a lot. I'll never forget it.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a name ready for my next male. I havent seen another dog called it before, and if there is one I doubt theres another. Not too sure if I want to put it here as some bastard may steal it before I name my dog it. :twisted: Kinda like the Seinfeld episode where George tells someone he likes the name "Seven" :razz:
But another name that is a little more popular, but still rare enough that I like is "Pagan"


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Auggie Doggie


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Regarding rarity, my husband wanted a name for his dog that no other dog had. I searched for and found a Celtic name, "Darach".

As far as I know there is only one other dog bearing this name and it's a Scottish Deerhound.

At least it works fairly well in the German part of Switzerland.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Regarding rarity, my husband wanted a name for his dog that no other dog had. I searched for and found a Celtic name, "Darach".
> 
> As far as I know there is only one other dog bearing this name and it's a Scottish Deerhound.
> 
> At least it works fairly well in the German part of Switzerland.



Hi Gillian

I like unique names for my dogs and Celtic names are unique
Some of my dogs names past and present
Dubheasa
Cathbodua
Jadryga
Flannchadh
Belatucadrus
Gwrgenau
Arya


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Karma

Prozac

Debo

Ares


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I don't read books anymore since I got high speed internet LOL


You're not missing much with Twilight. Trust me.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I meet a dog named Lug nut before. I have a Dutchie named RIP it fits him.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> You're not missing much with Twilight. Trust me.


Hi Maren

I've rented the movies and I call it Vampire Mush.
I can't believe people get so caught up that they name their
kids after characters in a book or movie?
I just can't keep up with all the new trends. I was just reading yesterday some rapper named Soulja Boy bought himself a
FITY Five MILLION dollar jet as a 21st birthday present ?????
Where the heck does someone I've never heard of get that 
kind of money? :-(


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Gillian
> 
> I like unique names for my dogs and Celtic names are unique
> Some of my dogs names past and present
> ...


Do you just enjoy having unpronounceable as well as unique names for your dogs ? Names like that make me worry about the owners. 

I'm more a ...

Luc
Humphrey
Otto
Ajax
Um Bongo 

sort of dog name person.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Chert (devil)

Rampage 

Rommel

Marge (didn't name her)

Kuma (bear)


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

My dogs name is Lloyd Christmas


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Not pointing any fingers....but the topic is COOL dog names not
WEIRD dog names


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I know this is about historical/fictional characters but I thought I'd toss in a few other dog names I've used. My last DDB was named Shaiden. I came up with the name one day when I misspelled something. I liked the way it looked and sounded so I used it. I understand it was a name used by someone back in the 1600/1700s, prior to that discovery I had never seen the name in writing.

I did something similar with my last male DDB who was named Trokus. I took/altered his name from a the Trocas shell. I understand it's also a flower as well?

And then, you have the new snipe who is named Wasabi. I guess maybe that's a bit of a weird name? It's fitting, even if a little bit odd.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

PR friend of mine uses Spanish names...

Cocotasso (knock on the head) or something like that...Dog as a puppy had a bone lump on his head...I am sure its still there, but covered in muscle now.

Azucar (sugar?)

Burundanga (some kind of dangerous flower)

Cacique (chief, and apparently women's undergarments as well LOL)

Trabuco (manly)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Not many of the "old" classics around anymore.
I've had
Blacky - Mutt
Queenie - farm type collie, possibly a English Shepherd
Taffy - GSDx collie First dog I trained with a book and a neighbor
Prince - Collie
Lady (1) - collie x GSDxCollie
Sam - St. Bernard First organized OB class
Peewee - Rat terrier
Cotton - Spitz x
Lady (2) - Mutt
Tramp - Mutt
Smokey - Wiemaraner
Thunder(1) - GSD x Dane
Rocky - Kerry Blue
Missy - Kerry Blue
Rags - Border Terrier
Polly - Border Terrier
Norman - White Bull Terrier
Grizzly - Norwich Terrier
Pete - JRT
Sidney - Austrailian Shepherd
Thunder(2) - GSD
Trooper - GSD
Countless other ones I drug home as a kid and got a "HELL NO" from dad.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the ever-classic Pomfret.





eta



Thomas Barriano said:


> Not pointing any fingers....but the topic is COOL dog names not
> WEIRD dog names



Oh. Never mind.


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm suprised no one has named their dog Cerberus. That's what I'll call my next one, if he has any potential.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have or had
Odin
Zeus
Titan Curly Bill
Wild Bill 
Doc Holliday
Gunfighter
Magnum
Bonner
Boudrouex
Bubba
Rider
Winchester
Remington
Higgins
Bond
Bowie
Geronimo
GW

Cassidy
Struts
Tootsie
Maddison
Baliey
Palin
Jumper
Pegasus
Harper

Just to mention a few different ones....Many I don't remember.


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Went through a stage of "Z" names -- Zip, Zax, Zena, Zofie, Zydeco, Zor. Thrown in that mix is Junge, Joker and Shooter. These are all either GSDs or DSs. I'm thinking Grizz and Havoc down the line once some of the old-timers pass.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Mr Bojangles

and 

Rocky Balboa


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Sandra King said:


> Napoleon Bonaparte - Emperor
> Attila - The Hun
> Onegesius - Greek
> Ares - God of War
> ...




did the dog eat his poop again? classic nimrod......


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Chert (devil)
> 
> Rampage
> 
> ...




rommel always seemed like the best name for a GSD, except that you would constantly have to explain to idiots that it isnt a nazi name (if they had heard of him)


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Lyn mentioned "Nyx", one I've used.

I gave the callname "Riddick" to one of my big black shepherds.

I was the first to register "Rook" on the database, now there's a few others.

There's a lot of original names to be found in fantasy novels. I prefer to keep it short, one or two syllables, with a heavy accented consanant or two, so that I can bellow the name quickly and loudly.

Since my next would be the "Q" litter, I think I'm going to skip it and go to "R". There just aren't enough names that can be taken seriously that begin with "Q". I can even still use Rook and Riddick, for the first time with my kennel name. Litter's due in about two weeks, so I better come up with some others.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

I always thought Argos had a great, if bitter-sweet, story behind the name. For any of you Odyssey fans.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argos_(dog)

As a huge Rocky/Stallone fan, the story behind Butkus always struck a chord:
http://www.wimp.com/sylvesterstallone/

I also know of a German Shepherd named Duvel, which is a pretty cool name for a bitch.

-Cheers


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Ronan, my Mal, shares a name with one of the centaurs from Harry Potter, but that's not where I got the name from. It's a friend's name and I liked it and gave it to my dog long before I read any of the books.


----------



## James Idi (Apr 19, 2009)

One of my favorite dog names was for a big mutt who one of the neighbors owned that had a lot of "character".

Heynow.

As in...

"Hey now get out of the trash!"
"Hey now get off the furniture!"
"Hey now get out of the garden!"
"Hey now quit drinking from the toilet!"
"Hey now get off Mrs. Johnson's leg!"
"Hey now leave that skunk alone!"
"Hey now don't roll around in that!"
"Hey now quit chewing on the car!"

Apparently they named him "sport" as a puppy, but the original name just didn't stick...


----------



## Rivek Irwin (Jan 30, 2011)

The working lined female shepherd that I have coming in sometime next year (if she's ever born, ugh reproduction problems) will be named "Banshee". After the Irish wailing spirit. Seemed appropriate given the shepherd scream. 

I would love to name a dog Achilles, but any time I would say "Achilles, heel!" I couldn't take myself seriously. So it's unfortunately off the plate because it doesn't look good when the professional can't keep it together when talking to his own dog. 

Other names I have in "storage" for use in the future are: Jayne (for one of Sully's male offspring), Harker, and Trekker (if I ever find that ultimate, perfect dog). 

I always seem to keep Boy names in reserve, which is why when the female pup decision was made it took me forever to settle on a name.


----------

